# Anybody want to start guessing?



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I live near Kalamazoo MI and we have not had rain since just after Memorial Day. My grass is a nice shade of brown.

Here is my wishfull thinking about this. Old Mother Nature is saving up all that water to dump on us this winter. Record number of snow fall events (meeting the 2" trigger) with a couple of good storms.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

I am just a little south of you here in Indianapolis and have a brown lawn as well. I hope your wishful thinking is right. But, last I heard there was a mild El nino weather system out west that would keep this summer drier that normal and could be the same for the fall and winter. I have been wondering myself.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i really hope thats what happens all the grass is dead and its hotter than hell i would love a 12" storm of snow every week this winter...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;394149 said:


> i would love a 12" storm of snow every week this winter...


Who wants to come plow our driveways, my little atv doesn't do so well in 12"?????

Ya, a few good storms are needed.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

ya know, you beat me to it!

I was thinking of atarting a post like this. Im already wanting the cutting season to be done and were only halfway throught it. 

Im hopin this will be a good year. We will seeonly time will tell.

I keep asking my gut what its feeling is and i get no answer but ill let you know when i get one!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

We finally got some rain here in Holland, MI this morning. It was only about a 1/2'' but it was needed. We haven't had rain sence memorial day either. I would love to have a awesome winter this year. Everyday get a 2'' trigger, or whatever you know.

Ryan


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Mark13;394443 said:


> Who wants to come plow our driveways, my little atv doesn't do so well in 12"?????
> 
> Ya, a few good storms are needed.


lol at least you admit atvs have trouble in that much snow i've noticed some on here think that atvs are just as good as a truck and a plow lol


----------



## mafiaboy3 (Jul 16, 2007)

ABES;394149 said:


> i really hope thats what happens all the grass is dead and its hotter than hell i would love a 12" storm of snow every week this winter...


Wow... here in Montreal Quebec it rains almost every day...we would LOVE some sunshine for a straight week or 2!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alright, I can assure you that it will not snow a flake this winter  , I am looking at another plow truck, and skidsteer, for my outfit.:crying: 

But seriously, sooner or later we are due for a good winter, at least that's what I keep telling myself. payup


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Bossman 92, you said it. I'm looking to move pretty heavy into commercial parking lot plowing, with more trucks and a couple more guys. This drout might carry right through April 08. I take that back. It will rain every day during the fall. Just before it starts to freeze.

My cousin told me the last time we didn't have rain like this was back in 86 and it dumped snow. Anyone keeping records back that far on here?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Just talked to my sweet corn guy yesterday. 2003 we had a pretty good draught here, they had to irrigate there corn to not loose the crop. Last couple summers were just enough rain including this summer.
The winter of 03-04 sucked, very little snow here. 60% of our average.
Last summer was slightly below average for rain, the winter was above average for snow here. 30 miles south was average for snow.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Hi Guys*

Ontario Canada here...and the same...dryer than Billy be Dam...the odd Hit and miss shower. I sure hope we all get our fair share this winter...It's been a real joke the last 2 winters...Untill then I'm gone Fishen


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

We finally got rain today.  Don't know the exact number, but it looks like 1.5"


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

*My $.02*

I spent some time with the elder statesmen on the liars bench at the locate barber shop and asked them the question, "How will this winter be?". As you can imagine I got all kinds of stories from them about X year was just like this year and X year we had tons of snow or no snow. But I guess the best answer I got was we'll know about April 2008 how this winter will be. I just enjoy them older guys.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I think hot summers low rainfall bring nasty winters. We had a ok snow season last year december sucked no snow 1 salting. January febuary and march we went out 5 or 6 times. I hope it snows I just bought a house doubled the mortage payment I NEEDS TO WORK.LOL take care all talk to you soon.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rcgm;396777 said:


> I think hot summers low rainfall bring nasty winters.


What do summers with about 1.5-2" of rain a week bring??? Or how about 5" of rain in about an hour?


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Talked to my weather guy yesterday. He is not a TV guy, he does consulting for legal cases. Last 5 years he has been with in 1 inch of the total for the season in our metro. He says snowy. More than average. His number is actually about 15 over average. Snowy for all of the upper midwest. We have been reading the little house books and they describe the weather pattern we are having and it would say the other extreme. 

Well If it was easy Everyone could do it!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well if I get a plow for my truck, it better snow lots so I don't kick myself for buying it.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*fisherboy*

let's hope the northeast gets more snow this season payup


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Silentroo;397175 said:


> Talked to my weather guy yesterday. He is not a TV guy, he does consulting for legal cases. Last 5 years he has been with in 1 inch of the total for the season in our metro. He says snowy. More than average. His number is actually about 15 over average. Snowy for all of the upper midwest. We have been reading the little house books and they describe the weather pattern we are having and it would say the other extreme.
> 
> Well If it was easy Everyone could do it!


silentroo where in mn are you??? im in chan i live right by the national weather service and the last year or 2 they dont know there head from there asses they used to be a lot better but now i dont know who to trust..


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Bossman 92;394833 said:


> Alright, I can assure you that it will not snow a flake this winter  , I am looking at another plow truck, and skidsteer, for my outfit.:crying:
> 
> But seriously, sooner or later we are due for a good winter, at least that's what I keep telling myself. payup


Hey, 2004 wasn't bad here in NE Ohio! I know because that was the year that I bought my new Silverado 2500HD and figured that I would be to blame for the mildest winter on record. Instead, we have a great season!

Just bought a used Silverado 3500 and am hunting for a used plow. Maybe we will have another big one!

Brian


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

ABES,

I am in the metro. We are mostly the other end of town of you but have stuff all over. I always find the nation weather service a joke. Last year if you total their predictions we should have gotten between 75 and 175! They are as bad as the CYA weather guessers on TV!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Heard on the news today from the farmers almanac that it's going to be a colder & wetter winter than normal. I hope it's right.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I heard that to. I was going to see if there was a web site to look it up and post it.


----------

